# Tahoe or Mammath 1/27 or 1/28 - 1/3



## reserve (Dec 24, 2014)

I am looking for a rental from Sunday through the following Sat 12/28-1/3 in Lake Tahoe or Mammoth. If you have anything let me know! Merry Christmas.


----------



## wilma (Dec 24, 2014)

your dates are screwy, 12/27?


----------



## reserve (Dec 24, 2014)

wilma said:


> your dates are screwy, 12/27?



Yes, my brain is more screwy than my dates at the moment. It's 12/27, 28 or 29 through 1/2, 3 or 4.

Flexible dates but looking for next week not January. Already made the mistake once because I am trying to Christmas shop and book a last minute trip, so I apologize to those trying to help me out. 

And it's Mammoth not Mammath


----------

